# Aquarium Stand on an uneven hardwood floor



## roeguy

I have an uneven hardwood floor glued to a cement floor. So it doesn't creak or give, but it is uneven.

I have been considering getting a 46 Gallon bowfront aquarium with matching stand, but they all seem to have flat bottoms (Marineland, All-Glass, Oceanic). I spoke to a guy at Big Al's and he was suggesting I put a sheet of styrofoam between the floor and the stand. I have read forum posts dismissing this idea.

Ideally I would prefer a 4 legged stand with adjustable legs (if such an aquarium stand even exists). I realize that it will have to support about 500lbs of weight. So 4 feet that have legs with a surface area of 4 square inches each would have to support about 30 lbs/square inch, not too bad.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Fishies

I don't think you'll find adjustable stands - like most of us with uneven floors to account for you'll likely find that wood shims are your friend.

I have my tanks in the basement on unfinished concrete and looked around for a solution and the best I could find (although I didn't go that way) was: http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=41865&cat=3,40993,41283&ap=1


----------



## roeguy

cool, thanks!


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Mr Fishies said:


> I don't think you'll find adjustable stands - like most of us with uneven floors to account for you'll likely find that wood shims are your friend.
> 
> I have my tanks in the basement on unfinished concrete and looked around for a solution and the best I could find (although I didn't go that way) was: http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=41865&cat=3,40993,41283&ap=1


Nice, but I don't get it. How is it side mounted? Here's what it says:



> The glides are side-mounted, and have a 5/16" lip to support the load. Each glide assembly is 2-1/8" wide, 2-1/16" high, and 1-3/8" deep. Adjusts over a range of 2-1/4". Glides sold individually.


 *Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar

I used a flat rock under my tank. works a charm.


----------



## Riceburner

use hardwood shims. Use 4 blocks of hardwood. Measure the difference each leg would have and cut in a hole in each block to compensate for the differences. As a bonus, the blocks protect the floor. I put my 33 stand on one big piece of particle board and cut holes part way into the board for the 2 legs that were "off" with my Dremel. Perfectly level tank.


----------



## Shattered

The shims would be the simplest and best solution for your problem. There are tons of ways to level a cabinet, but they usually involve a lot of time and trial.


----------



## roeguy

I discovered that Fluval makes stands that have adjustable feet. I saw a corner model at Big Al's, but their Bow Front tanks also come with stands that have adjustable feet.

http://www.premierpetandaquatics.com/hagenaquariums.html

All Fluval Vicenza & Venezia Cabinets Incorporate:
2 tone reversible doors allowing different colour combinations
Push to release doors
Adjustable feet

Any opinions on this company?


----------



## sawman88

allmost all of my stands have shims on them hardly any floor is totallyt levil


----------



## Shattered

sawman88 said:


> ... levil


levil: (adj). L-Evil: used to describe an uneven surface after spending countless hours trying to setup an aquarium stand without a level or shims.

ex: Man, this FN floor is totally levil.


----------



## sawman88

nice, shattered. i apologise for my poor grammer. and spelling. i see to red underlined words and i don't even care


----------



## Shattered

Thanks, I was feeling creative.


----------

